# Help me find this hoglet....



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

have you just bought an albino male african pygmy hedgehog from Edinburgh?

He may be a hoglet bred by me and I just want to know where he is - his owner is poss selling or has sold him but I am getting no reply 

I dont want to take him away or anything - just need to know he ended up in a good home - please PM me and I will give you the ad details/username and hog name plus the full story behind this plea - dont want to post here to avoid a row

thanks


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

bump - still searching


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

bump for my baby


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

bump for bubba


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

bump


----------



## aliburke (Jun 20, 2011)

Awk I really hope u find him!! Try puttin an as on gumtree as well!


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Do you know what websites etc he was advertised on?


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

angelgirls29 said:


> Do you know what websites etc he was advertised on?


I do - I have all the links etc to the adverts, I just dont want to post on public forum as it may cause a row. He was advertised here on rfuk and gumtree and another place I cannot recall. If you want more details I can pm the links xx

thank you for your support xx


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

bump for baby


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

You should put up the pics that were used in the Original Ads in your first post, might ring some bells?


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

pics from ad xx


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

bump xx


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

unhopeful bump


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Iv seen him advertised on the likes of Gumtree etc. Would it not be best to post a wanted ad etc on where you know he has been advertised. Or replying to the ads he was on too? Obviously someone has bought him.. and I dont see why the new owner would not be willing to admit where he is and what home he has gone to?


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

I have responded to the ads - no response


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

what happened? did somebody take one of your hodgehegs?


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

no its not that - he was bred by me and went to a friend who had to return him as she had some problems and couldnt look after him. I kept him for a while before finally finding him a new home. 

The new owner kept in touch for a while then vanished - I then saw the thread saying he was for sale - the person then responded that they had not posted it and hes not for sale - but we found the same ad on gumtree and another site

I and others tried contacting them through all three places with no response whatsoever and I offered to purchase him back. I always make sure the new owner of one of my hoglets has all the advice available and correct info. I have seen first hand the way some hoggies end up 

I am concerned as to where he ended up (esp with the trouble with the owner) and am just trying to make sure he ended up in a happy place. He is extra special as he was from my first litter of hoglets


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

it's not fair that people pass these animals about like trading cards or something. 
good luck finding them, sorry i can't help


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

aww thanks  x


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Have you tried phoning the telephone numbers on the Ads. Or even contacting Gumtree to ask for contact details of the person who placed the ad. They are pretty good at helping people- particularly when the ad supposedly ''wasnt placed'' by the owner in the first place- and I am sure they would try and help? I hope you find him...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

slimeysnail said:


> Have you tried phoning the telephone numbers on the Ads. Or even contacting Gumtree to ask for contact details of the person who placed the ad. They are pretty good at helping people- particularly when the ad supposedly ''wasnt placed'' by the owner in the first place- and I am sure they would try and help? I hope you find him...


 
Lots of people have tried contacting the mobile number with no response
:devil:


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Lots of people have tried contacting the mobile number with no response
> :devil:



agrees - I believe he may have been sold on before we saw the ad - hence no reply


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Avyron said:


> agrees - I believe he may have been sold on before we saw the ad - hence no reply


Ok- I was only asking if you had tried as the phone number and the ads are still up !! Have you tried contacting Gumtree- as I said they have been helpful with me in the past regarding ads, and contacting the original posters etc.


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

will give that a go


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Bumping this up for you


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

Im not sure whats going on at the moment here - people have had messages back saying hes gone but the owner is breeding


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

right hoggy is with someone I know and I am picking him up on Sat


and sellers need to beware this person as she put him with her 5 month female who weighs only 220g!!! Amongst other things


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

So pleased you are getting him back.. and so pleased my girl is getting a brilliant new home  So much for me trying to help- and actually finding myself involved in the whole situation too !! But a happy ending all round  Hope your little guy enjoys his journey back down the country. He will certainly be a well travelled hedgehog !!


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

I tried to keep it on the quiet in case she got wind and vanished again

poor guy is a lot thinner than he was and the girlie is 220g and has been with him so prob pregnant


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

At least you're getting him back :flrt:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I didnt really fully understand this thread but am really glad you found your little one.


----------

